# Help me please!!!



## PRINCESSMHH (Mar 25, 2010)

How would you code the following???

1. TVH
2.  Modified Mayo-McCall
3.  Anterior and posterior repair

patient had a dx of uterine and vaginal prolapse

Thanks in advance any suggestions.  I was thinking of DX:  618.4

cpt codes:  57260
                 58260-51
                 57283-51

Thanks for any suggestions...


----------



## valleyobgynut (Apr 17, 2010)

The codes look good. I would bill the vag hyst first then the a+p repair w/mod 51 and the Mccall last with mod 51. Check the rvu's but I think they are higher on the a+p repair.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Apr 19, 2010)

I agree:
58260, 57260-51, 57283-51.


----------

